# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Roli ekonomik i familjes fshatare

## PLaku-i-Detit

Roli ekonomik i familjes fshatare 

  Nga  ----  Dr. Prof. Artan FUGA

Familja fshatare përbën grupin shoqëror themelor, përreth të cilit zhvillohet jeta ekonomike dhe shoqërore në zonat rurale të Shqipërisë. Faktori i parë ka të bëjë me atë se përgjithësisht ekonomia bujqësore në Shqipërinë e sotme ndjek një logjikë familjare. Bujqësia dhe blegtoria mbesin ende veprimtari që...

... kryhen në gjirin e familjes fshatare. Ato ndikohen fuqishëm nga vlerat morale familjare dhe nga natyra e lidhjeve psikologjike brenda familjes. Ekonomia bujqësore sot i është kushtuar veçanërisht plotësimit të nevojave ushqimore të familjes fshatare. Sipas të dhënave që karakterizojnë mesin e periudhës së tranzicionit, vetëm 2,5 % e numurit të përgjithshëm të ndërmarrjeve shqiptare ushtronin veprimtarinë e tyre në bujqësi. Këto nuk janë veçse një pikë ujë në oqeanin e ekonomive bujqësore të vendit që numurojnë disa dhjetëra mijë ekonomi fshatare të ndërtuara mbi punën dhe interesat e familjeve fshatare. Faktori i dytë lidhet me faktin se jeta shoqërore jashtëfamiljare është bërë shumë e kufizuar, veçanërisht në zonat rurale të vendit. Banorët e këtyre zonave, sidomos të rinjtë, veç familjes, thuajse nuk kanë ndonjë mundësi tjetër ku mund të kalojnë kohën e tyre të lirë dhe ku mund të ushtrojnë ndonjë veprimtari profesionale.

Jeta shoqërore dhe kulturore e familjes fshatare i ka prerë pothuajse të gjitha lidhjet me jetën kulturore që kryhet në qytet. Shoqëria rurale nuk ka më asnjë mjet për të zhvilluar kulturën e vet tradicionale. Për pasojë, ajo nuk rresht së varfëruari nga ana kulturore dhe intelektuale. Ajo jeton në një hapësirë kulturore të izoluar. Kjo gjendje karakterizon, mbi të gjitha, statusin e antarëve të familjes fshatare, të lidhur përkohësisht ose përfundimisht pas tokës, domethënë, edhe statusin e fëmijëve apo të adoleshentëve që mbesin ende të varur ekonomikisht prej familjeve të tyre, të njerëzve mbi pesëdhjetë vjeç, të grave dhe burrave, që për arsye nga më të ndryshmet, nuk dëshërojnë ta braktisin fshatin për të shkuar në qytet, të anëtarëve të familjeve fshatare, në gjendje relativisht të mirë ekonomike, dhe të të cilave veprimtaria bujqësore dhe blegtorale iu sjell të ardhura të mira fshatarëve që jetojnë në zona të thella të vendit dhe që kanë prerë tashmë përfundimisht lidhjet e tyre me jetën urbane dhe të banorëve të fshatrave, relativisht të pasur, që nuk dëshirojnë të braktisin jetën e tyre rurale.

Familja fshatare lexon pak, ose nuk lexon thuajse fare. Letërsia artistike, që qarkullon në rrjetin librar të qytetit, është shumë larg interesave dhe shijeve estetike të popullsisë rurale. Librat artistikë kushtojnë shumë shtrenjtë, për më tepër, bëhet fjalë për një letërsi artistike të huaj dhe shpesh të përkthyer në një shqipe, jo fort të natyrshme. Në kuptimin e vet shoqëror simbolik, kjo lloj letërsie është e kapshme me shumë vështirësi nga individi mesatar që jeton në zonën rurale, i cili jeton në një realitet krejt tjetër. Gazetat e përditshme, të botuara dhe të shtypura nëpër qytete, zakonisht në Tiranë, nuk arrijnë dot brenda ditës nëpër fshatra ose nuk shkojnë asnjëherë atje. Institucionet kulturore nuk funksionojnë më dhe vizitorit nuk i mbetet veçse të shohë me mërzi ndërtesat e dikurshme të tyre, në gjendje gjysmë të shkatërruar ose të përdorura tanimë për qëllime krejt të tjera. Familja fshatare ende nuk ka një telefon fiks në shtëpinë e saj. Komunikimi me të, me anë të letrave të hedhura në postë, është shumë i ngadaltë dhe i vështirë. Fshatari duhet ti postojë letrat e tij, zakonisht në një zyrë postare që gjendet përgjithësisht shumë larg qendrës së tij të banimit, në qendër të komunës ose edhe në qytet. Kompjuteri, që është në modë në shtresa elitare të qytetit, as që nuk njihet në fshat. Interesi i familjes fshatare, që fëmijët të kenë një formimi të mirë teknik, letrar, shkencor universitar, mungon thuajse krejtësisht.

Lidhja me botën mediatike dhe kulturore të jashtme, bëhet eksluzivisht nëpërmjet radios, dhe kryesisht, televizorit. Cilado familje fshatare, e varfër apo e zënë ekonomikisht, zotëron, së paku, një aparat televiziv në shtëpinë e saj. Ai është bërë një domosdoshmëri. Ndjekja e programeve televizive është thuajse e vetmja mundësi për familjen fshatare, për të marrë vesh se çfarë bëhet në botë dhe në kryeqytet.

Në këtë mënyrë, peizazhi rural, që rrethon shtëpinë e fshatarit, është shumë i pasur me elemente të ndryshme. Atje mund të vihen re sjellje individuale apo objekte që bashkëjetojnë me njëri- tjetrin, pa asnjë problem, megjithëse gjetiu kjo bashkëjetesë do të quhej si absurde. Bëhet fjalë, pra, për një përzierje shumë të çuditshme elementesh moderne dhe të jetës së thellë fshatare. Sa për tani, mund të thuhet se peizazhi rural shqiptar, rrotull shtëpisë së bujkut, është pak a shumë i ngjashëm, pothuajse, në çdo pikë të territorit shqiptar. Përreth një shtëpie me katër ose pesë dhoma, ku banon familja fshatare, zakonisht e përbërë prej pesë deri në tetë ose më shumë anëtarësh, një ndërtesë me dy ose edhe me tre kate, që ndonjëherë është e mbajtur shumë mirë, por shpesh edhe në gjendje disi të vajtueshme të një ndërtese përdhese, vihet e re e njëjta gjendje: fëmijë, ndonjëherë këmbëzbathur, që luajnë mbi një truall plot me pluhur, disa dele ose dhi, që rrotullohen përreth shtëpisë, ngatërruar me disa pula, ndonjë qen dhe një ose dy gjela; pak më tej ndonjë lopë e vetmuar që kërkon të gjejë ushqim, buzë ndonjë kanali mbuluar me bar ose bimë të egra. Mbi çati ngrihet një antenë televizive parabolike ose edhe një antenë e thjeshtë, ndërkohë që nën hijen e ndonjë mani ose fiku, «prehet» krenare autovetura e djemve të shtëpisë.

Në rrugët e baltosura ose me pluhur të fshatit, kryqëzohen shpesh autovetura moderne dhe në gjendje shumë të mirë, dhe qerre ku janë mbrehur buaj ose gomerë, të cilët transportojnë gjithfarëlloj mallrash bujqësore apo materiale ndërtimi. Fshatarë, të hipur mbi kuaj apo mbi gomerë, pasi i kanë vendosur hejbet në të dy anët e shalës, drejtohen pa asnjë nxitim drejt qytetit, duke marrë qetësisht rrugën që kafshët e njohin përmendësh.

Fakti që familja fshatare, përgjithësisht prodhon thuajse vetëm sa për të kënaqur nevojat për konsumin e saj të përditshëm, bën që ajo të jetë e detyruar ti ngushtojë në maksimum pretendimet e veta për mallra ushqimore, veshje, orendi elektroshtëpiake dhe për veprimtari argëtuese apo kulturore. Është pikërisht ky mekanizëm, i thjeshtëzimit në maksimum të nevojave materiale dhe kulturore të përditshme, që jo rrallë shkon drejt niveleve që lënë shumë për të dëshëruar, i cili lejon të preket sa më pak ajo pjesë e prodhimeve të ekonomisë familjare, që mund të shkojë për tu shitur në tregun e qytetit. Po kështu, mund të thuhet se kjo gjendje e kursimit të detyruar, ky lloj asketizmi rural që i ngushton tej mase nevojat për konsum të familjes fshatare, është e vetmja mundësi që lejon të kryhet një lloj procesi, fare i thjeshtë grumbullimi financiar, i cili në fund të fundit, kryhet vetëm nga një kursim i tejskajshëm i atyre pak parave që vijnë nga shitja e produkteve bujqësore të ekonomisë rurale në tregun më të afërt qytetas. Kjo mënyrë sjelljeje ekonomike është e vetmja mundësi që lejon atë pak grumbullimi varfanjak parash nga familja fshatare, çka nuk mund të arrihet ndryshe as me ndonjë lloj strategjie ekonomike rritjeje të hapësirave të tokës bujqësore, në pronësi të fshatarit, as nëpërmjet rritjes së rendimenteve të prodhimit bujqësor. Në kushtet e tanishme, të dyja këto drejtime janë të pamundur për tu ndjekur.

Familja fshatare ndodhet pra, fatkeqësisht në një gjendje të mjeruar kursimi të detyruar, që e bën të mos kënaqë sa dhe si duhet as nevojat-bazë të saj. Në themel, ajo çka e sjell këtë mjerim, është fakti se të ardhurat e përgjithshme të familjes fshatare janë relativisht të dobta. Më pas, duhet thënë gjithashtu, se kapitali në formë parash, që vjen nga shitja e mallrave bujqësore të prodhuara nga ekonomia shtëpiake në tregun e qytetit më të afërt, nuk përbën veçse një pjesë shumë të vogël të të ardhurave familjare që janë përgjithësisht shumë të ulta. Për pasojë, fuqia blerëse e fshatarëve në tregun e mallrave industrialë, të shërbimeve të ndryshme apo të shpenzimeve që bëhen për kulturë dhe dëfrim, është ende e papërfillshme. Edhe familjet fshatare, me të ardhura më të mëdha, nuk kanë aspak një gjendje ekonomike dhe financiare më të shkëlqyer se të tjerat. Mundësitë e tyre materiale dhe financiare, për të blerë pajisje teknike dhe makineri bujqësore, që do të mund të krijonin mundësira për të zhvilluar një bujqësi intensive dhe një blegtori moderne, për të ndjekur një strategji zgjerimi pronësor dhe për të rritur në mënyrë të konsiderueshme niveli e mirëqenies, janë jashtëzakonisht të kufizuara. Megjithatë, familjet fshatare më të zëna ekonomikisht, ato që jetojnë...

përgjithësisht në zonat e ulta dhe bregdetare të vendit, kanë të ardhura që shkojnë deri njëzetë herë më shumë se buxheti vjetor i familjeve më të varfëra fshatare, që jetojnë kryesisht në zonat malore dhe në Veri të vendit. Në këtë mënyrë, edhe nga pikëpamja e të ardhurave financiare, dallimet janë shumë të mëdha në zonën rurale të vendit, dhe për pasojë, kanë prirjen që të thellohen akoma edhe më shumë.

Familja fshatare është e detyruar të përjetojë një gjendje shtrëngimi ekonomik, përsa i takon kënaqjes së nevojave të saj për konsum, edhe sepse ajo nuk arrin dot të gjejë një pikë ekuilibri midis fuqisë blerëse të saj dhe shkallës së rritjes së çmimeve të mallrave industriale, që shkojnë për konsum.

Edhe çmimet e prodhimeve bujqësore janë rritur në treg, por kjo nuk sjell ndonjë gjë shumë pozitive për familjen fshatare. Ngritja e tyre shkakton, në fakt, një sjellje tepër kontradiktore të fshatarit si konsumator. Për të shitur sa më shumë nga prodhimet e veta në treg, familja e fshatarit e ngushton edhe më shumë «rripin» dhe konsumon gjithnjë e më pak mallra bujqësore dhe blegtorale që ka prodhuar në ekonominë e saj shtëpiake. Ajo përpiqet që të shesë sa më shumë prej tyre në tregun e qytetit më të afërt, duke shpresuar se kapitali i saj financiar do të ketë një rritje të mëtejshme. Është e qartë që kjo lloj sjelljeje do të japë virtualisht pak më shumë parà, duke i krijuar familjes fshatare një mundësi më shumë për të blerë mallra industriale konsumi. Mirëpo, për të qenë realist, duhet shtuar se kjo tendencë ka disa kufij të pakalueshëm, sepse rritja e çmimeve të mallrave bujqësore ushtron një ndikim të ndjeshëm në rritjen e çmimeve të mallrave industriale, të importuara nga tregjet e huaja dhe të tregtuara nga mijëra e mijëra tregtarë të vegjël shqiptarë, të shërbimeve që kryhen nga individë që ushtrojnë profesione nga më të ndryshme: mjekë, dentistë, avokatë, noterë, mekanikë, riparues të llojeve nga më të ndryshmet etj. Kështu, fshatari si blerës, duhet të harxhojë edhe më shumë parà për të blerë mallrat dhe për të paguar shërbimet që i propozon tregu i qytetit.

Për të jetuar, familja fshatare është e detyruar të zbatojë politikën e shumëpunësimit dhe të ndjekë një lloj ndarjeje të punës brenda rrethit të anëtarëve të saj. Sikurse e theksuam, të ardhurat e banorëve të zonave rurale, nga ekonomitë e tyre bujqësore, janë të pamjaftueshme për të lejuar riprodhimin material dhe kulturor të vetë familjes fshatare. Megjithatë, jeta e banorëve të zonave rurale nuk vihet ende në rrezik nga uria dhe varfëria ekstreme. Kjo vjen, lumturisht, për shkakun se popullsia rurale ka venë në jetë të tjera strategji ekonomike dhe shoqërore dhe kanë gjetur modele të reja sjelljesh ekonomike që sjellin disa thërrime të tjera fitimesh. Këto modele të tjera, të sjelljes ekonomike, janë krejt të ndryshme në krahasim me punësimin e thjeshtë brenda ekonomisë bujqësore shtëpiake. Familja fshatare zbaton, pra, politikën e shumëpunësimit, e cila merr forma nga më të ndryshmet, sipas kushteve të veçanta të realitetit të sotëm të shoqërisë së sotme shqiptare.

Ky shumëpunësim praktikohet nga antarët e shumtë të familjes fshatare, të cilët zakonisht tregohen solidarë midis tyre. Ata formojnë kështu një tërësi harmonike që funksionon nga halli ose nga qejfi. Kjo strukturë lidhjesh familjare i nënshtrohet një procesi vetërregullimi, në funksion të realizimit të detyrave ekonomike, pavarësisht prej faktit se shpesh antarët e familjes fshatare ndodhen dhe punojnë me mijëra kilometra larg nga vatra e tyre e origjinës. Përgjithësisht, çdo anëtar i familjes fshatare nuk ushtron veçse një profesion, megjithëse vetë familja fshatare ngërthen mjaft drejtime veprimtarish ekonomike. Të vetmet përjashtime janë këtu të lidhura me detyrat kryesore bujqësore që duhet të përballojë familja fshatare, pra, në radhë të parë të korrurat dhe të vjelat dhe së dyti, tregtimi i prodhimeve bujqësore të ekonomisë shtëpiake, së paku një herë në javë, në tregun e qytetit më të afërt. Këto dy veprimtari përfaqësojnë detyrime-shtesë për të gjithë antarët e familjes fshatare, të cilët gjatë javës mund të jenë të punësuar gjetiu dhe, jo medoemos, në zanate që lidhen me bujqësinë ose me blegtorinë.

Përgjithësisht, janë të rinjtë e familjes që marrin përgjegjësinë për të shkuar për të punuar jashtë vendit ose në qytetet më të rëndësishme të Shqipërisë me qëllim që atje të fitojnë «bukën e gojës» dhe t´i sjellin paratë, që i nevojiten për të mbijetuar, familjes fshatare që ka mbetur në fshat. Të ardhurat që vijnë nga kjo veprimtari janë shumë të rëndësishme dhe shpesh arrijnë ta përmirësojnë në mënyrë të konsiderueshme gjendjen ekonomike dhe shoqërore të familjeve fshatare. Kontributi që sjellin fëmijët e rritur vjen kryesisht në pare «të thata» në dorë ose në formën e të mirave materiale: pajisje elektroshtëpiake, vetura, veshje etj. Sipas disa statistikave të përafërta, të ardhurat që vijnë nga emigrimi i antarëve të familjes fshatare i kalojnë zakonisht të ardhurat që vijnë nga vetë funksionimi i ekonomisë bujqësore të saj. Në këtë kuptim, mund të thuhet se, aktualisht, për një numur të mirë familjesh fshatare, profesioni i bujkut nuk është më kryesori, në drejtim të sigurimit të mbijetesës së tyre. Shpesh, ekonomia e familjeve fshatare bazohet në radhë të parë te të ardhurat që vijnë nga profesionet jobujqësore.

Ka familje fshatare, sidomos nga ato që jetojnë relativisht afër qyteteve, ose familje me një nivel kulturor relativisht disi më të ngritur, që kanë të ardhura nga veprimtaria e kryer prej një ose disa prej antarëve të tyre që punojnë në sektorin shtetëror të ekonomisë apo të jetës shoqërore. Është e kuptueshme, që numuri i këtyre njerëzve të ketë ardhur duke u zvogluar përgjatë shtrirjes së reformave ekonomike, të cilat e kanë ngushtuar jashtë mase veprimtarinë e sektorit shtetëror të ekonomisë kombëtare dhe kanë nxjerrë në papunësi me qindra mijë njerëz, që dikur ishin të punësuar në industri. Nga popullsia rurale, ata që vazhdojnë ende të punojnë në sektorin shtetëror janë më shumë mësuesit e shkollave të fshatit, të financuara tërësisht nga shteti, nënoficerë të ushtrisë shqiptare, policë që ruajnë objektet ose mbajnë rendin nëpër qytetet fqinje, minatorë, punonjës sharrash, nëpunës të sektorit të doganave, nëpunës të vegjël të shkallëve më të ulta të administratës lokale etj.

Një ndarje e caktuar pune është vendosur edhe midis burrave dhe grave të familjeve fshatare. Burrat merren, kryesisht, me punë bujqësie dhe me blegtori. Ata merren me punë që kërkojnë një energji fizike jo të vogël, pra me ujitje, me punimin e tokës etj. Bujku shqiptar tanimë e punon tokën, në rastin më të mirë, me parmendë të tërhequr nga qetë. Burri mbledh plehun organik, e magazinon dhe kur vjen çasti i duhur, e shpërndan nëpër ara. Është burri që bën punën e marangozit dhe të ndërtuesit, atëhere kur duhet ndërtuar shtëpia dhe ndonjë stallë e vogël pranë saj. Familja fshatare, sigurisht që nuk përdor mekanizmin e rrogave për të shpërblyer punën që bëjnë brenda ekonomisë bujqësore anëtarët e saj. Atëherë kur ndihet nevoja për më shumë krahë pune sesa mund të sigurojë vetë familja fshatare, për shembull, kur duhen përballuar punët në kantierin e ndërtimit të shtëpisë së re, kur duhen ndërtuar tarraca në copën e tokës që familja ka në pronësi, apo në raste të tjera, familja fshatare thërret në ndihmë fqinjët, kushërinjtë dhe të gjithë antarët e tjerë të familjes, pavarësisht se ata mund të ndodhen disi larg. Gjatë këtyre rasteve, popullsia rurale tregon vlerat e saj më të mira, që kanë të bëjnë me shpirtin e solidaritetit dhe të bashkëpunimit. Po në këtë mënyrë organizohet familja fshatare, përgjatë punëve bujqësore në ditë korrjesh apo të vjelash. Këto punë mobilizojnë të gjithë familjen fshatare, pa mbajtur shumë parasysh ndarjen tradicionale të punës midis anëtarëve të saj.

Gratë, gjithashtu, janë mësuar të kryejnë punë të vështira bujqësie në qiell të hapur, duke përballuar kushtet klimaterike më të rënda: shiun e rrëmbyer dhe të ftohtë dimëror, diellin djegës të verës. Marrja e tyre me punë, që kërkojnë një sforcim fizik të rëndë, është kthyer tashmë në traditë. Në fakt, këtu kemi një trashëgimi që vjen që nga koha e ekzistencës së kooperativave bujqësore socialiste. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, ishin përgjithësisht gratë që kryenin punët bujqësore në fushë. Ato shkonin në këmbë në arat e kooperativës, ku duhej të punonin nga mëngjesi deri më të ngrysur. Shpesh duhej të bënin një rrugë të largët, mes baltës dhe lucës, për të mbërritur në vendin e tyre të punës. Ndonjëherë, parcelat më të largëta të kooperativës ndodheshin në një distancë të madhe nga shtëpitë fshatare. Gratë ktheheshin shumë vonë në darkë në shtëpi, të dërmuara, por nuk ishte e thënë të gjenin pak qetësi. Pa pasur kohë, edhe për një pushim fare të vogël, ato të shkretat duhet të fillonin një veprimtari, po aq të lodhshme dhe shteruese, punët e shtëpisë. Duhej të gatuanin, pastronin, lanin rrobat me dorë, ushqenin fëmijët dhe punë të tjera të rëndomta. Burrat, shpesh, punonin në sektorë të tjerë: në miniera, në qendra të mekanikës bujqësore, në ndërtim, në ushtri, në shërbime etj.

Në kohët e tanishme, ndarja e detyrave shtëpiake midis antarëve të familjes ka ndryshuar rrënjësisht. Në periudhën e socializmit, punës kolektive dhe kooperativave bujqësore, gruaja ndodhej në qendër të punëve në bujqësi. Burri merrej me punë bujqësore ndihmëse apo me punëra të tjera, që kryheshin në atë kohë në zonën rurale të vendit. Përkundrazi, tani është burri që është vendosur në qendër të punëve të bujqësisë dhe mban ekonominë bujqësore të familjes së vet. Ndërkaq, gruaja nuk merret veçse me veprimtari ndihmëse. Zanatet e dikurshme, që burri ushtronte në sektorin shtetëror, pothuajse janë zhdukur. Puna në bujqësi nuk mbështet më nga ndonjë lloj mekanike bujqësore. Puna në bujqësi është bërë vërtet një zanat force fizike. Në ditët tona gratë dalin më pak se dikur nëpër ara, për të bërë punë bujqësore, edhe sepse një tjetër front pune është hapur brenda katër mureve të shtëpisë. Të gjitha shërbimet, që dikur ishin siguruar disi prej kooperativave bujqësore, duhet të përballohen tani nga vetë familja fshatare. Në vatrën familjare nuk ka asnjë anëtar tjetër familjeje, asnjë aktor tjetër familjar, të lirë dhe të gatshëm për ti marrë përsipër detyrat e reja. Është gruaja që mban fëmijët, sepse ska më çerdhe dhe kopshte. Është gruaja që duhet të pjekë bukën e përditshme, sepse ska më furrë të përbashkët. Të gjitha nënproduktet e qumështit, gjalpi, djathi, kosi, gjiza etj., janë të prodhuara në shtëpi. Është gruaja që merret, kryesisht, me prodhimin e tyre duke, i falur familjes së saj lodhjen e një pune të përditshme, përsëritëse, rraskapitëse dhe që kërkon cilësi morale të jashtëzakonshme: durim gruaje shqiptare, vëmendje, dituri praktike prej fshatareje të regjur, butësi të një shpirti të madh, të sakrifikuar për familjen dhe fëmijët e saj. Një farë lidhjeje e veçantë e gruas me punët e bëra në shtëpi, nuk i detyrohet vetëm rrethanave shoqërore të krijuara tani së fundi. Ajo vjen edhe nga një lloj mendësie patriarkale tradicionale që ka kërkuar përherë që ta mbyllë gruan brenda të katër mureve të shtëpisë. Por, sështë kjo kryesorja. Zakonet mbijetojnë vetëm nëse përputhen me kushtet reale të jetës.


Me  Respekt.

----------


## Brari

ky shkrim interesant ka mbetur ne vite pa komente..

si thua o euro.. a ja bashkangjisim temes ..bageti e bujqesi..?

----------


## EuroStar1

Mir mer Brar... S-Mod e di kete pune.. Sa thell ke gerrmu

----------


## Brari

nuk germova fare..por kur desha te postoj dicka me duallen ca tema aty e i hodha nje sy e pash kte..e e lash postimin e lexova pak ktu e shkrova..

qe thua ti euro.. prof akademik mark krasniqi dikur pat shkruar nje liber  very interesant..

ai pershkruan menyren e jeteses ne disa superfamilje kosovare..

familje qe shkonin deri ne 200 persona.. qe jetojn punojn se bashku e se si organizohet kjo lloj familje..

kte liber e kam lexuar ne koh te ppsh-se.. kur ne ne shqiperi rriheshim e griheshim  ne familjet tona 4-5-6 personshe..per nje pal brek a nje pako kafe a nje pal pantoll a nje pal sandale.. per nje furnel vajguri e nje sopat druri.. per nji k.oqe ve a nje gjys kile gjize.. neper radhat si liz-mizë..

kurse ne kosov te marshallit.. plaku kosovar.. ja dilte te mbareshtonte e organizonte nje  brigad me burra gra  djem e vajza.. kunata e vjehrra.. kuaj dele e gomare.. pula knusa  desh e qen zagare.

nje mrekulli..

..

jesh nje dizaj ne shijak..

miku me coj ne kat te trete te villes.. e po shikonim.. nga ballkoni.
vil andej e vil ketej.. vil para e vil prapa.. benza e bemevera neper oborre.. porta hekri  e kamera roj-ore..

si shkoni me xhajallaret i thash.. 
me ate te vila verdh mir tha po me ate te vila kafe.. i kemi punet m.ut tha..

eh mer sali berisha thash.. me ze te larte..lol.. 

muan qe te jap vote rresht 20 e ca vjet .. sme dhe as nje biciklet..
ketire m.uterve qe ste japin vote.. i bere cifligar.. me bemewe vill e autobote..



..

----------


## EuroStar1

eee Saliu na i dha

Jemi grisur ne mbar Europen per ti fituar ato para o  Brar, po kemi bere edhe ndonje dekade burg helbete se burgu per burra eshte, po nuk besove pyet Tosin qe e provoi.

Edhe Mercedeza  e bmw i kemi vene dhe po i rinovojme keto kohet e fundit me ndonje Bentley, Hummer, cayman etj makina ekonomike se nuk na i mban xhepi se eshte ngritur karburanti. Qe thua ti, une per vete po i shes te tera sapo te mbaroj pune me legalizimet dhe kam vendosur te ngulem per njefar kohe larg ne TO deri sa te rregullohen disi punet ketej, pastaj shohim e bejme. I kam vene ne shitje te tera edhe ne Shijak edhe ne Jug ca toka qe na dhe Saliu  :perqeshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ndonese kane kaluar 7 vjet nga shkrimi, ai vazhdon te mbetet aktual.

Une nuk e shoh fshatin shqiptar ne faktin se ai ka ndertuar shtepi te re, ka blere makine apo ka kaq lope e dele.

Une e shoh fshatin shqiptar si pengesen me te madhe ne perparimin e kombit shqiptar!

Klasa politike shqiptare duhet te mendoje seriozisht per nje transformim rrenjesor te fshatit shqiptar e une personalisht e shoh kete ndryshim kur ndaj tyre te nise tatimi mbi token, pemet, bagetite, pyjet dhe livadhet.

Zbatimi i taksave do te çoje ne prishjen e struktures se fshatit shqiptar qe ne shume zona eshte ne primitivitet dhe ne shumice eshte ne periudhen parafeudale.

Prishja e kesaj strukture do te çoje ne transformimin e prones , uljen e numrit te fermereve dhe rritjen e numrit te pronareve te medhenj te tokes.

Pronaret e medhenj te tokave do te jene ata qe do te krijojne kapitalizmin e vertete ne bujqesi dhe blegtori, duke shembur gardhet, duke ndertuar sistem modern ujitje dhe kullimi, duke modernizuar punimin e tokes dhe mbledhjen e prodhimit, deri ne industrializimin e tij te plote.

----------

